

Ietf.org certificate is expired - yuhong
https://www.ietf.org/

======
spullara
No, it didn't expire, you are being HACKED! Ok, you probably aren't, but since
this happens all the time, how is the consumer who is using these sites
supposed to know?

~~~
thirsteh
An expiration warning isn't _usually_ what you'd see if somebody was trying to
do something malicious, but rather a CN mismatch and/or not-signed-by-
recognized-CA error -- but yes, difficult for "the consumer" to distinguish.

It's up to the site administrator to make sure their SSL is valid and
configured properly. A certificate doesn't "just expire".

------
benatkin
Reminds me of this:

> If any of TypePad's site administrators are reading this, let me just take
> this time to say that I get it. I really, really do. I've been there. Forces
> are against us. SSL is a pain in the ass.

<http://blog.techstacks.com/2010/06/ssl-is-a-pita.html>

------
jc123
Looks like it has been expired for a few days. I see "valid from" until
8/25/2011.

